# today is the day...



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie should be arriving some time today...

i don't have a specific time, it's about a 6 hour drive but i am not sure what time they are leaving.
i feel surprisingly calm but have to admit i have thought about nothing else all weekend.

mugs and i are all ready, we have her regular food, new food dishes, a new collar and harness, a coupler for the leash and a new leash and some new toys too.
i hope we haven't forgotten anything.

joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been thinking about you all weekend too. I can't wait to see your first Kaylie pictures, so have the camera ready and the battery charged. Good luck! It's going to be wonderful with the two of them. You'll be endlessly entertained.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Oh Joe! :whoo:

I bet you are so excited! I'm just thrilled for you and Mugsy!:clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations and best wishes!
I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Gosh, you and Mugsy must be SO excited :dance: I cannot wait to see new pictures of them together!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:whoo: Look forward to hearing about Kayli arrival and pictures, Joe! Good luck!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gosh, it's here already? I'm so excited for you and Mugsy, and can't wait to see homecoming pics!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whooooo Hoooo!!! I can't wait to hear ow it goes! Good luck to you and Mugsy. I hope they are instant friends.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Exciting day for you and Mugsy. I can't wait to see photos. 
I would introduce them on neutral ground though instead of just bringing her into your house for their first meeting. It might make things go a little more smoothly for Mugsy if he doesn't feel like she's invading his space.

Congratulations. I know you've been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am excited for you and Mugsy! looking forward to pictures


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

so far, mugsy has been very friendly to every dog that has been over for a visit so i am not expecting any problems, but i am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Wahooo Joe, the wait is finally over. I cant wait to see pictures and hear how things go.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What an exciting day for you, Joe!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wonderful! Can't wait to hear about their first meeting. How romantic!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

So Glad the day is finally here-can't wait to hear how it goes-and SO LOOKING FORWARD to seeing pictures of the "kids". We are so excited for all of you.

Pat


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

kaylie is on the road!!

should be here in about 5 hours, so about 3 my time.

i have a big smile on my face.

joe


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Brings back memories! I remember how excited I was the day Valentino came! It was like bringing a new baby home but without all the pain of labor......just sheer joy!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition Joe and Mugsy!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Joe, I'm just so thrilled for you. You sound like a new daddy letting us know his baby is on the way. The nursery is all ready. You'll have to get Mugs a t-shirt that says "I'm the big brother." We can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe! congrats on the new hav! Cant wait to see pics of them together!

Ryan


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Joe!! I'm so excited for you and Mugsy. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

if mugs is younger can he still be the big brother?
joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe, that is so exciting!!! Can't wait to meet Kaylie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Such an exciting day for you all, congrats! In a few weeks I'll use your story to help convince DH that we NEED another. :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yeah! Such an exciting day for you all, congrats! In a few weeks I'll use your story to help convince DH that we NEED another. :biggrin1:


be my guest! 

it should be clear that there needs to be more than one in every home.
mugsy is asleep after our walk and i am just enjoying the calm before the storm.
joe


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

A new puppy day is one of the most exciting days ever!!! Enjoy!!
Carole


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to hear about your new family member. And more important..can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mugsy said:


> if mugs is younger can he still be the big brother?
> joe


Nope! He will have to be the little brother then! But it's all good!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting, Joe!! I'm sure Mugsy has no idea what's about to 'hit' him! lol

Keep us posted!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just got a call, they are about 30 minutes away...

i am shaking with excitement.

joe


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw your name pop up and I was sure Kaylie was home. She's close though.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, how exciting for you!! I can't wait to hear all the details


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a wonderful day for you! hoto: Take pics please so we can see her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*YAYYYYYY!*

Joe, I am so excited for you and mugs and of course Kaylie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Joe, I can't wait for you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! Almost home! How exciting!!!!! Good luck and give Kaylie extra rubbles from us!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

omg!
i'm already tired...

some pics of the very quick and hard to catch kaylie. 

her hair is cut short (boo) and she looks so tiny and thin, she is in the crate right now, she went in on her own.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

she is black and white and not brown and cream, must have been a bad photo they sent me.
she is very submissive to me wanting her belly rubbed non stop but has already nipped and growled at mugs when he wouldn't leave her alone.
and btw, my gentleman mugs tried to mount her right off! lol...
considering she just got here they are calm and in fact, both seem to be sleeping now.
she has deep brown but wild eyes.
joe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness look at that face! She is adorable!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Joe, she's adorable. I love that she put Mugs in his place. It looks like she has ticking...does she?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations Joe!

She looks like a sweetie and I am sure that you and Mugs will charm her!:whoo:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

missed this one

i forget what ticking is?


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Great pictures! She is very cute! They will be great friends.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww... Joe, she's adorable. I love that face!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweetheart. Look at that face. Congratulations Joe.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

She is sooo cute. The ticking equals her little polka dots!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She's adorable Joe. It's good she is strong enough to stand up to Mugsy. I see what you mean about her eyes, she's probably feeling so unsure right now. I do think it's interesting that the picture showed her as a different color, lol.
Have fun!
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Joe she is adorable, that face. those eyes. Have a fun night.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Joe, she is beautiful, even if she is a different color!!! I hope you and Mugsy are able to settle in with her tonight, and tomorrow is a great day!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Joe she looks like my Daisy*

And a little like the rescue dog Mickey...that you loved.

She is adorable. She is a little nervous, but I am sure she will love him once she lets him know that he can be boss outside, but inside she is! That is how my dogs seem to have worked things out.

Female - House Boss
Male - Outdoor Protective Boss

Congratulations...I have been in suspense reading through all those posts. I'm so happy for all three of you!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: YIPPEE! PICTURES! :clap2:

Just wait Joe--she'll be fabulous!:hug:
Mugsy mounted her to show dominance,but I bet she'll hump him soon enough and show who's boss. I read females are more dominate in the hav breed...as long as they work it out,it won't matter. Her coloring is really kinda cool. Looks like she has alot of ticking in her coat. As she grows out alittle she'll be gorgeous! As the days go by,you'll grow more sure and so will Kaylie and Mugsy and it'll be nice.

Congrats!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

She is cute Joe. Congratulations.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You have such cute fur babies! Congratulations and I hope you have a good night with them.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Joe...Now there is a furry girl in your life to love and one for Mugsy too...just have to share her!! What fun to see them together..you will enjoy every minute of their togetherness and highjinx!! Hope you get some rest..this excitement is exhausting!! Thanks for posting the pictures so quickly..we feel like we are a part of your family!! Trish and the boys


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Joe, she's adorable, even if her hair is cut short. There will be a little adjusting to their place in the pack but I'm sure they'll work it out easily enough. She must be nervous. First they took her for a *l-o-n-g* ride, then dropped her off at a strange house, in a strange town with a strange man (no offense ) and a dog she doesn't know.

Have a good night.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Joe! I'm thrilled you finally got her. Its good she feels confident to set some rules with Mugsy. I'm sure they'll soon be friends.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

well, we all just watched some tv and mugs looked a bit confused as kaylie took his spot at my side, she is not shy. he normally doesn't care for sitting on my lap but was all over it when she jumped on. i brushed them both a little, he still has so many mats but she has none because of the short hair. right now mugs is at my feet and she is in 'her' crate. she like it i guess. i might let her sleep in it as the breeder suggested, then they will be separated as mugs would be in the pen.
i took them for separate walks but next time out will be on the coupler.

wish me luck.

joe


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds super Joe. And I highly recommend that the new dog sleeps in the crate - I always do that and it seems to help everyone establish their own safe place right away. You can also drag it to where you watch TV so she can go in but still be close by. I use to move mine all over the house.

Oh and if you want to see ticking, take a look at Cicero's thread about changing colors. You'll see the dramatic difference.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh look at that face!! She's a cutie, Joe! Yep, she has a lot of ticking... that's the black spots on her that show up even more when the hair is short. I think it's probably a good thing that her hair is cut short for now. It will allow you to get used to each other before you have to handle mats! lol Sounds like Mugsy has mats for the both of them. ugh! 

Yep, I totally agree with Lisa that you should have Kaylie in the crate for several nights. I'd do that for months if it works out, as it really is best for everyone when they have their little sleeping quarters. Of course, our dogs totally own our bed! LOL What can I say........ :biggrin1:

Geri is right in pointing out all the new changes Kaylie is facing now. Mugsy and she will work things out. There will be some 'shoving' and some 'in your face' for a little while, I'm sure. It's normal. YOU are the one who will have to put an end to anything you don't like, if things get too rough. Things will be just fine. In the meantime, have fun!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, mugs seems to be happy with her around. ound: I love the tongue picture and those eyes. Yep, it looks like you will have your hands full.  I hope they get along in the next few days and you enjoy watching the "Two Hav Show". Time to sell the TV. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joe,

She is absolutely adorable, sucha little princess. I bet once her hair grows out a bit, she'll be just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

2 months for mugsy's hair to get where i like it and i imagine it will be similar for kaylie. at least she seems to like being brushed.
joe


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Yay!!! She is adorable Joe! I'm so glad she is home.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Joe, I am so happy for you! Kaylie is gorgeous! Now you have TWO - non-stop entertainment! :whoo:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Joe:

She is a doll-I just love her coloring. And I bet when the coat grows out a little more she will be a real show stopper when you take the two for a walk.

I would also let her sleep in her crate-they seem to like to have somewhere to go when they need a little alone time and the crate is a great place for that.

My Rommy goes to his "cave" (his crate) when he needs to get away from the girls and NO ONE but Rommy is allowed in his cave-we call it the Rommy Man's Place. Kinda of like a club house for guys only-LOL.

Hugs to both your darling "kids".

Pat


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Joe,

So happy that your Kaylie finally arrived! There will be a period of adjustment but all will be well. What fun you all will have! Congratulations!

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joe,
I am so happy for you! I can feel your excitement just reading your posting. You have so much fun and happy times ahead with two of them. She is a cutely...she looks like she has alot of spunk.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

just in from our last walk of the day, kaylie is in her crate but i put the crate in the x-pen - no door on the crate.
mugs is in the bed next to the crate.
they are awake but very quiet.

the walk went better than the last, both on the coupler, both walking behind me which i don't care for but both walking a bit faster than before.
kaylie went potty outside after i took her off the leash and she walked over behind a tree. 
this may work.
joe


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Joe--I am inpressed that you have made the coupler work for you. My dogs have always had a big size variance so the coupler did not work. But 2 separate leashes work great for me now.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

it's them not me...

i'm wondering if separate leashes might be better, especially if kaylie would prefer to pee on her own.

joe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Joe--I am inpressed that you have made the coupler work for you. My dogs have always had a big size variance so the coupler did not work. But 2 separate leashes work great for me now.


Same here - on the coupler, one would drag the other. Plus they'd end up marking each other's heads! Two leashes seem to work better for me.

I'm sure you'll find what works best for your two, Joe!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

imamurph said:


> View attachment 13957


we blush with embarrassment...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Joe.

Kaylie is lovely and you have lots of fun in store for you.

By the way, I always walk my dogs on separate leads. They have different
"toileting" habits. We don't have any problems with the 2 leads.
Sometimes I hold both in one hand and sometimes one in each hand.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Just catching up...Kaylie is so CUTE!!! She doesn't look nervous in the pictures, she looks like "weeeeee! I'm on an adventure!" You can tell she's not shy just from looking at that eager little face. What a dollbaby!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations Mugsy and Joe on your new family member.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kaylie looks like one happy dog.
best to you and mugsy and kalie!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

She is cute cute cute!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's beautiful! CONGRATS, Joe and Mugsy!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations Joe! She is a doll!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is very cute. You are going to have so much fun. My two made me laugh so much tonight. I am sure yours will do the same for you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl! Congratulations Joe


----------

